# Tourist Bitten on Penis by Deadly Brown Snake



## News Bot (May 30, 2008)

*Published:* 30-May-08 11:07 PM
*Source:* Reptile Related News

Story from the Cairns.au
A roadside toilet stop ended in pain, embarrassment and _almost_ death for a tourist when a *highly venomous snake bit the end of his penis*. The deadly *brown snake* slithered between his legs and lunged at his manhood as he crouched on a roadside near Laura, 300km northwest of Cairns, about a month ago.



Details of the incident _only_ came to light yesterday after they were confirmed by a paramedic. "_It certainly had a swipe at him_," an ambulance spokesman said yesterday. "_But it didn’t envenomate him. As it came through it must have got a bit of a shock._ ." The snake beat a hasty retreat, leaving its victim with a scratch, vomiting and abdomen pain. Emergency workers raced to the scene to treat the man.

The wound was wrapped in plastic in case poison had penetrated the skin but medical staff gave the man the all-clear after conducting tests. He was taken to *Cooktown Hospital* where he spent a night recovering. The ambulance spokesman described him as "_lucky_", given his near encounter with one of Australia’s most poisonous snakes. "_I think he was a bit shocked and embarrassed_," he said.




*Read More...*


----------



## Vincent21 (May 30, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## notechistiger (May 30, 2008)

And that's what happens when you squat on the side of the road with your pants down in Australia. Beware the deadly animals! Lol. He is a lucky guy.


----------



## dunno103 (May 30, 2008)

Did they use any of the old snake bite treatments on him?


----------



## dragon lady (May 30, 2008)

wish that was me ex.....hope the snake is ok


----------



## gillsy (May 30, 2008)

He wasn't _envenomated, _can someone explain why he had vomiting and abdomen pain?


----------



## notechistiger (May 30, 2008)

Maybe he was... And somebody sucked out the venom before the ambulance got there...?

Lol.


----------



## Veredus (May 31, 2008)

gillsy said:


> He wasn't _envenomated, _can someone explain why he had vomiting and abdomen pain?


 
Ever been kicked nice and hard in the balls....does tend to cause a bit of abdominal pain sometimes, :shock: and I suppose if you were bitten there by a snake you might feel like vomitting too....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 31, 2008)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2008)

:shock: ouch lol



notechistiger said:


> He is a lucky guy.


he is??


----------



## alex_c (May 31, 2008)

Riley said:


> :shock: ouch lol
> 
> 
> he is??



yes he is lol it could have been a mulga lol


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2008)

LOL haha


----------



## Fuscus (May 31, 2008)

Photos or it didn't happen!

On second thoughts .......


----------



## Nikki. (May 31, 2008)

BAHAHAHAH....:shock::shock: Lucky guy :|


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 31, 2008)

*Ouch!!!! haha.*


----------



## hozy6 (May 31, 2008)

that would suck he got the full aussie treatment now he cam seen and got bit on the penis by a brown he must be happy with his trip


----------



## redbellybite (May 31, 2008)

didnt anyone tell him its mating season maybe the brown got a bit confused with his trouser snake ..................I think its hillarious what a story to have with you "while i was in aussie i got bit by a deadly snake on my wanger................lmao" am glad he is ok though hope the snake got away ...


----------



## hozy6 (May 31, 2008)

is that classified as rape cause he didn't want it lol


----------



## Splitmore (May 31, 2008)

sure, sure thats an old trick, 'a snake bit me can you suck the poison out!' tried it myself on a few women over the years, never had much luck with it though!


----------



## notechistiger (May 31, 2008)

Lol. This is very funny. Of course, it wouldn't be (or atleast, AS funny) if he were in hospital fighting for his life.

Love the mulga comment.


----------



## Nikki. (May 31, 2008)

If it got to the stage where it was really serious would they have to amputate his ding-a-ling? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## notechistiger (May 31, 2008)

I think that would depend on the venom. Is brown snake venom flesh eating? Does anyone know?


----------



## snakes4me2 (May 31, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> If it got to the stage where it was really serious would they have to amputate his ding-a-ling? :shock::shock::shock:


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tirilia (May 31, 2008)

Ahhh aint rough love wonderful?


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 31, 2008)

gillsy said:


> He wasn't _envenomated, _can someone explain why he had vomiting and abdomen pain?



The poor guy had snake 'FRIGHT' ------ not snake bite I know I wouldn't be feeling sweet if a brown bit me...


----------



## Mulga92 (Jun 9, 2008)

i reckon he was vomiting because he was scared out of his mind!


----------



## aust2008 (Jun 9, 2008)

*dick bite*

thats what u get for showing off your cock.:evil:


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 9, 2008)

Squatting????? Why do you squat to take a pee (if you're a bloke)?? That's got me stumped.


----------

